# hawaii no ka ''oi



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*hawaii no ka ''''oi*

Is there a path from the west coast usa to Hawaii during the fall? I am interested in making this trip... I would be interested in any information about any body going this way. Contact lovemonkey at [email protected]
Mahalo plenty


----------

